# Problème iPad streaming télé



## Mitchells (10 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Après plusieurs jours de recherche infructueuse sur Google, je m'adresse à vous, peut-être aurez-vous une solution à mon souci.

Pour faire simple : le streaming d'apps de télévision ne fonctionne pas avec l'iPad. Exemples : BFM TV, i>Télé, etc...

J'ai un iPad Rétina, un iPad mini, et dans les deux cas c'est pas bon : lorsque je lance le "direct", ça démarre, pas de souci, mais au bout d'une minute ou deux, je me retrouve avec le son mais pas l'image : logo Quicktime à la place.

Deux choses me dérangent particulièrement : 

-Comme je le disais, au début, ça fonctionne. Ensuite, ça ne fonctionne plus. J'ai 2 Mb de débit. On pourrait penser à un problème de buffering, mais alors, pourquoi ça marche immédiatement et pas après ?

-Et la chose qui me gêne le plus  j'ai eu un Galaxy Note 2 pendant 3 mois, et là, ça fonctionnait nickel de chez nickel. Peut-être parce que la RAM y est plus importante ?

En tout cas, si vous avez une solution, merci de me l'indiquer... Je ne suis certainement pas le seul dans ce cas...


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2013)

tu stream la télé avec safari ?


----------



## Mitchells (10 Mai 2013)

Safari sur iMac, site itélé.fr/direct, *aucun problème.*
Safari sur Mac Book Air, site itélé.fr/direct, *aucun problème.*

Safari sur iPad Mini, site itélé.fr/direct, problème.
Safari sur iPad Retina, site itélé.fr/direct, problème.
Safari sur iPhone, site itélé.fr/direct, problème.

Si ce n'est pas un souci avec Quicktime / IOS, ça y ressemble. IOS à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

Du nouveau : j'ai installé sur l'iPad le navigateur "Puffin web browser", qui intègre Flash.

Et là, miracle, ça fonctionne.

Donc, je persiste, ça ressemble fort à un souci avec Quicktime.
La seule chose qui m'intrigue, c'est que je ne vois personne parler de ce problème.
Je ne pense pas être le seul au monde à être touché, quand même...


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas installer l'appli d'iTV, en + elle à l'air pas trop mal noté.


----------



## lineakd (11 Mai 2013)

@mitchells, désolé, je n'ai pas de solution. :rose:
Je viens de tester avec un ipad de 3ème génération, un iphone 4s. Ils sont tous les deux sous ios 6.1.3. Je n'ai aucun problème à regarder itélé en direct avec l'application safari et ceci en wifi avec de très bons débits (un ping à 7ms, descendant à 23,81 mbps et un montant à 25,07 mbps sur l'ipad).


----------



## Mitchells (2 Août 2013)

Me revoici quelques mois plus tard.

Ca ne marche toujours pas avec mon iPad rétina, ni avec mon iPad Mini, ni avec mon iPhone.

En désespoir de cause, je me suis acheté une petite tablette Android à 59 euros (!) et ça marche nickel dès le premier coup.

Allô, Apple, mais allô, quoi. Allô, vous m'recevez ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------




nikomimi a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas installer l'appli d'iTV, en + elle à l'air pas trop mal noté.



C'est bien de cette appli que je parle.


----------



## aurique (2 Août 2013)

Perso, sur nos 2 iPads (1et 2) ça marche sans soucis ! (Itélé, BFM, et j'en passe ) 

Ça ressemble plus à un OS un poil "corrompu", tu as déjà essayé une des applis après restauration mais sans restaurer ta sauvegarde ?


----------



## diegue (28 Août 2013)

J'ai même été étonné que ça fonctionne si bien (j'avais eu quelques difficultés parfois aux US)!
Il y a aussi toujours l'appli TV de son opérateur, par exemple TV d'Orange.


----------

